# I got a new baby girl :)



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

A grandbaby girl :biggrin: 

Born to my daughter Katherine on 3rd January. This is her 3 days old.


























More pics on the KISS925.com site if you scroll down you can see Katherine and Roz pics http://www.kiss925.com/page/8/


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Maureen, congrats Grandma!!! What a doll. :wub:


----------



## Cute Chloe (Nov 30, 2009)

Congratulations. One more to spoil during birthdays and holidays

artytime:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

she's beautiful!
congrats!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

What a beautiful baby!! 
Congratulations!!


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

omg, what a beautiful baby!! :wub: congrats Maureen!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh Maureen....she's absolutely perfect. Just precious! Congratulations!! And your photography is outstanding. Her daddy looks like he's got a fun personality btw.  And your daughter....well first of all how dare she look far better than I do on a good day right after having a baby!! :hysteric: Seriously, she's stunning. I'm so envious of truly gorgeous profiles...which she has btw.


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Congrats Maureen!! You g-daughter is adorable and your daughter is gorgeous!! Good genes run in the fam!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jan 8 2010, 04:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871111


> Oh Maureen....she's absolutely perfect. Just precious! Congratulations!! And your photography is outstanding. Her daddy looks like he's got a fun personality btw.  And your daughter....well first of all how dare she look far better than I do on a good day right after having a baby!! :hysteric: Seriously, she's stunning. I'm so envious of truly gorgeous profiles...which she has btw.[/B]


Thanks Crystal. She is a cutie pie :wub: I didn't take the pics that were on the Kiss site, but I did the ones I posted. Her Daddy is fun for sure, typical radio/tv personality, a fantastic Dad so far, he is really hands on, not like my hubby was. Yes, my daughter has no right to look so good after giving birth, lol those pics were taken mins. after. She was lucky that her first was a decent birth, no stitches, not too long. Ok I think I hate her.    Her tummy has already gone right down with no stretchmarks. :blink: the rate she is going she will have her figure back within the wk. 

These are some pics I took of her last year


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

She's precious! What a great start to a new year.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks everyone, it is really fun being a Grandma. I just got back home and am missing them already.  We will head down again later this month. They live a four hour drive away.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh and her name is Roxy Alabama Weston


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Both your daughter and your new granddaughter are beautiful. Congrats grandma!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! What a precious gift to the world. Enjoy her


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Congratulations, Grandma. Roxy and Mom are beautiful.
xoxoxoxox


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Well if she got those looks from you.... :huh: 

.....and here I was 'confiding' in you all about my scary eyebrow hair! :smilie_tischkante: :smtease: 

Is she your first grandchild?


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jan 8 2010, 05:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871137


> Well if she got those looks from you.... :huh:
> 
> .....and here I was 'confiding' in you all about my scary eyebrow hair! :smilie_tischkante: :smtease:
> 
> Is she your first grandchild?[/B]


I wish!  You can see she is my daughter, and she is the same height. Only 5'1" lol. You have no reason to worry Crystal, I assure you. 

Yes, my first :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, I am so envious~~ Such a beautiful little girl........look at those big eyes and the second picture is my favorite.......such a little sweetheart. You daughter is just gorgeous!!!! You have to be so proud of those two beauties!!!!! :tender: :tender: :tender:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Both girls are stunning! What an alert baby for three days! Just beautiful! Congrats!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Maureen,

Your daughter is gorgeous!!! And your new grandbaby is an absolute little doll. :wub: :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Wow! Two absolute beauties!!!! And I am in love with your photography skills! 

So.....what do you want your new granddaughter to call you? Gotta think about that kind of stuff, you know!!!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

How beautiful. What a blessing.

I have three girls and there are no plans for grandchildren in site. I have Lilly now so I can wait


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

:Flowers 2: 
Congratulations, Grandma!!! Both girls are gorgeous :wub:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

She is very pretty. Such big eyes.

Tina


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh my goodness - she's stunning - they both are - congratulations!!!!!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwww adorable pictures! And your daughter is gorgeous!!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jan 8 2010, 06:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871169


> Wow! Two absolute beauties!!!! And I am in love with your photography skills!
> 
> So.....what do you want your new granddaughter to call you? Gotta think about that kind of stuff, you know!!![/B]


Thanks very much  I am happy to be called Grandma. Doesn't bother me one little bit.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Jan 8 2010, 05:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871158


> Oh, I am so envious~~ Such a beautiful little girl........look at those big eyes and the second picture is my favorite.......such a little sweetheart. You daughter is just gorgeous!!!! You have to be so proud of those two beauties!!!!! :tender: :tender: :tender:[/B]


Yes, her eyes are enormous, like her Mums. It will be interesting to watch her grow.  Yes I am very proud :tender:


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

Congratulations Maureen!! What a precious and pretty little bundle :wub:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Your granddaughter is so cute, I can't stop looking at how cute she is!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: And your daughter is absolutely stunning! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

LOL, my mom did not want to be called grandma after my older sister had kids.


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

Congratulations she is Beautiful!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh congrats!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS :good post - perfect 10: Wow, wow and wow. Adorable Grandchild, drop dead gorgeous daughter and way cute dad of aforementioned adorable grandchild. Truly fabulous, professional photos but then again, how could you miss with that cast of characters? I also noticed how alert Roxy was. A great sign of an inquisitive, bright little girl. I was thinking you might want to be called "The Spoiler." :HistericalSmiley: How could you not be? I'm hoping you get a lot of grandma babysitting time with that doll. And just think, she'll have Lola to grow up with too. Here's a kiss for you, grandma. :hugging: Wear that title proudly...I always think it's the best name in the world next to mom.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

OMG Maureen

BIG CONGRATULATIONS to you, your daughter and family .. what a great gift to have. Roxy is SO SO SO ADORABLE ^_^ AWWH and your daughter is beautiful 

wishing you many happiness to come with this precious gift 

hugs 
Kat


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

Beautiful baby! Congratulations. Does your daughter know you posted her photos too? LOL. She is gorgeous too! Hope mommy and baby are doing well!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Jan 8 2010, 10:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871241


> CONGRATULATIONS :good post - perfect 10: Wow, wow and wow. Adorable Grandchild, drop dead gorgeous daughter and way cute dad of aforementioned adorable grandchild. Truly fabulous, professional photos but then again, how could you miss with that cast of characters? I also noticed how alert Roxy was. A great sign of an inquisitive, bright little girl. I was thinking you might want to be called "The Spoiler." :HistericalSmiley: How could you not be? I'm hoping you get a lot of grandma babysitting time with that doll. And just think, she'll have Lola to grow up with too. Here's a kiss for you, grandma. :hugging: Wear that title proudly...I always think it's the best name in the world next to mom.[/B]


That is a lot of Wow's :biggrin: :biggrin: thank you so much that is lovely of you. :tender: :blush: She is really alert for 3 days. Her parents are both very smart, I think there is a good chance she will be too. She reminds me of my son when he was born, I felt like I had given birth to an old man.

They live 4 hrs away and we hope to be moving to Vancouver later this year, which is a plane ride away  so not so much babysitting but lots of chance for trips both ways. 

Thanks for hugs, I am thrilled with the title Grandma


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

QUOTE (TheMalts&Me @ Jan 8 2010, 11:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871251


> OMG Maureen
> 
> BIG CONGRATULATIONS to you, your daughter and family .. what a great gift to have. Roxy is SO SO SO ADORABLE ^_^ AWWH and your daughter is beautiful
> 
> ...


Thanks so much Kat :tender: 

It is overwhelming to be a grandma to darling little Roxy. Makes me remember having her Mum, all those little details.

hugs,
Maureen


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Congratulations!!! How exciting. What a perfect living baby doll and a gorgeous mother there!! You're very lucky!! :heart:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

QUOTE (Romo's Mommy @ Jan 9 2010, 12:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871279


> Beautiful baby! Congratulations. Does your daughter know you posted her photos too? LOL. She is gorgeous too! Hope mommy and baby are doing well![/B]


Lol, no my daughter doesn't mind me posting her photo at all. She is often in the public eye. The link I posted for Kiss is a public website.

They are doing brilliantly


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Jan 9 2010, 12:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871287


> Congratulations!!! How exciting. What a perfect living baby doll and a gorgeous mother there!! You're very lucky!! :heart:[/B]


Thanks, :tender: I do feel very lucky.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh my Maureen, Roxy is gorgeous. That first picture is something. Oh those eyes! Your daughter is a gorgeous overload. Wow! Roxy's Daddy is handsome too. That baby just had to look like she does! Congratulation Grandma. Enjoy every minute.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Gorgeous.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Your granddaughter is beautiful, and your daughter is stunning! Wishing you and your family happiness and health!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Congratulations she is Beautiful!!!


----------



## Bethy (Oct 10, 2009)

Congratulations!!
She is a beauty


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

Congratulations. My hubby says that baby looks wise beyond her days. So cute.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

ohh stunning that little look on katherine's sweet face.
congratulations!!!!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

What a beautiful baby and mommy!!Congrats!! :wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks very much everyone :grouphug:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

They are both beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Congratulations! She is darling! :tender:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Congratulations! What a blessed event to welcome a new baby into your family!! All the best to you! xoxoxo


----------



## winterc0ld (Aug 9, 2006)

congrats both her and her daughter is SOOO BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Congrats grandma, God blessed your family with a preious little gift, She's prfect :wub:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Congratulations, Grandma. Isn't it wonderful! Your daughter is absolutely STUNNING! Love the pictures!


----------

